# How do you disable PTAT???



## StringFellow

How do I disable PTAT? 

When I press Menu -> PTAT it just drops me me into my PTAT DVR section where I see all my PTAT recordings.

Originally Menu -> PTAT was where I went to enable it. According to the online manual Menu -> PTAT is where you should be able to enable/disable.


----------



## Marlin Guy

Well I turned it on so that I could tell you how to turn it off, but now I'm in the same boat.


----------



## StringFellow

Ah found it...

Yellow Button --- DVR Defaults ---- PTAT


----------



## James Long

Menu - Settings - DVR Defaults - PrimeTimeAnytime - Disable. Save.

The timer will go away ... the existing PTA content will remain (I assume for 8 days as it expires off).


----------



## Marlin Guy

James Long said:


> Menu - Settings - DVR Defaults - PrimeTimeAnytime - Disable. Save.
> 
> The timer will go away ... the existing PTA content will remain (I assume for 8 days as it expires off).


Thanks. They really should put it in the other menu as well.


----------



## [email protected] Network

StringFellow said:


> How do I disable PTAT?
> 
> When I press Menu -> PTAT it just drops me me into my PTAT DVR section where I see all my PTAT recordings.
> 
> Originally Menu -> PTAT was where I went to enable it. According to the online manual Menu -> PTAT is where you should be able to enable/disable.


Keep in mind that PTAT must be enabled or disabled at least 15 minutes prior to the start of the recordings. Or the changes to the setting will not go into effect until the following day.


----------

